# Unsure about Vendor



## Phillip868 (23/1/17)

https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/collections/kits

Hi, I am unsure about the above vendor..... Basically I tend to be cautious when trying out a new vendor so... Is there anyone here that can vouch for them? I am really interested in getting my wife a new kit.
I was looking at the Ego ONE CT in cherry red, these guys have it but the price looks too good.

That being said, If any of the vendors here can suggest something that costs under R500, and has a detachable tank to check Ohms and such, I would appreciate it. It would be a bonus if it has a removable battery or even a rebuildable deck option, but not at all required.

Thanks.
Mods, if this is posted in the wrong place, please move.


----------



## craigb (23/1/17)

Any specific reason for this one?

Have you tried one of the supporting vendors of the forum?

I can personally recommend vapeclub, vaperite, vapeaway, sirvape and vapeking.

Bounce around at least those four and you are bound to come across a few bargains.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (23/1/17)

Phillip868 said:


> https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/collections/kits
> 
> Hi, I am unsure about the above vendor..... Basically I tend to be cautious when trying out a new vendor so... Is there anyone here that can vouch for them? I am really interested in getting my wife a new kit.
> I was looking at the Ego ONE CT in cherry red, these guys have it but the price looks too good.
> ...


I don't know anything about the vendor so can't reassure you there.

I would recommend spending the extra R20 and getting this from them...

https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/collections/kits/products/ijust-2-kit-by-eleaf

For under R500 I don't think you will be able to find a kit with an RBA option and a removeable battery option. But from what I remember you can get and RBA coil for the included tank .


----------



## Phillip868 (23/1/17)

craigb said:


> Any specific reason for this one?
> 
> Have you tried one of the supporting vendors of the forum?
> 
> ...



@craigb as a last ditch effort to get something my wife will like, I browsed outside my regular vendors who in no particular order are Vapeclub and Vape cartel. I found a couple of devices but then I can not find coils at the same vendor, or I can not find something worthwhile to buy my self. The above vendor has everything I would like to throw money at right now, but I do not see them listed as a supporting vendor on here, so I generally do not jump up and give my hard earned cash to someone not trusted by you guys here on ecigssa. 

Also @Stosta , I asked her about the Ijust S and even the Ijust 2, she does not like the way it looks. She wanted an Icare mini or AIO, I cannot find a single good review from experienced vapers about the Icare, and finding coils for them are hard. (I cannot just buy coils from one vendor and my vape goodies from elsewhere and try to justify shipping costs) also the AIO is a NO, I just don't like it. 

Anyway, in short, she wants something girly and small, but coils must be readily available and she wants some satisfaction from it too (less than 1ohm).

Thanks guys for the replies, I appreciate the responses.
I will wait a bit for more, before I decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/17)

Phillip868 said:


> @craigb as a last ditch effort to get something my wife will like, I browsed outside my regular vendors who in no particular order are Vapeclub and Vape cartel. I found a couple of devices but then I can not find coils at the same vendor, or I can not find something worthwhile to buy my self. The above vendor has everything I would like to throw money at right now, but I do not see them listed as a supporting vendor on here, so I generally do not jump up and give my hard earned cash to someone not trusted by you guys here on ecigssa.
> 
> Also @Stosta , I asked her about the Ijust S and even the Ijust 2, she does not like the way it looks. She wanted an Icare mini or AIO, I cannot find a single good review from experienced vapers about the Icare, and finding coils for them are hard. (I cannot just buy coils from one vendor and my vape goodies from elsewhere and try to justify shipping costs) also the AIO is a NO, I just don't like it.
> 
> ...


Understandable! If you have to convince her from the start about the way something looks it won't be very successful. I too like to find a vendor that has everything I want so i can buy in one shot (although it rarely happens).

I think the EGO ones were before my time, so maybe one of the older (err... I mean more long-standing) members has some info on it for us. @Silver @Andre @Alex @kimbo perhaps?


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

Hi @Phillip868 

I dont know that vendor in your original post and have never dealt with them before. Not saying they are good or bad, just i cant give you any info on them.

Regarding the iCare vs Aio vs iJust

I have the iCare, the Aio and the ijust tank (not the battery)

The iCare I did not like at all. I tried quite hard to like it but it didnt give me a nice vape and wasnt consistent. Others have liked this for its miniature size but as a main vape I cannot recommend it from my personal experience.

The Aio i think is much better than the iCare. I quite like it. Vape is not bad. I find the flavour is a bit muted and its not very easy to control the airflow on thr normal Aio. I also got the D22 version (the fatter one) and its a bit better and easier to control the airflow. This is a very popular starter device. With he right juice this can work nicely.

The iJust is a big step up from the above two. The vape on the iJust tank (which i have) is nice and way more intense than the above two. I havent used my iJust tank long enough to comment on longevity and such but it is also very popular and many folk buy these to start and keep them as backup if they upgrade.

Hope that helps. Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phillip868 (24/1/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Phillip868
> 
> I dont know that vendor in your original post and have never dealt with them before. Not saying they are good or bad, just i cant give you any info on them.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much @Silver , I appreciate the comparison information, I agree with you on the Ijust as the better option. After a long and detailed discussion last night with my wife while both of us were mixing a couple juices for February ( Yes, She actually wants to mix her own for her own device. So proud of her) we have decided that I will relinquish my vape budget and buy her this: https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/produ...e-starter-kit-by-joyeteck?variant=32559042180 ,so we spent a couple hours watching reviews and decided if that unknown vendor is a fraud in any way, I can out them here. However should they be a legit vendor, I will personally vouch for them in future. 
My biggest concern from the start was the Authenticity of the vendor.
The kind of device was not such a big deal as I have learned a lot in the last year and a couple of months on this forum. 
So, having said that, Thanks everyone for every post you have made in the past year, whether it was funny, informative, by a noob, by an expert, or even the advice against blowing myself up with a crazy experiment or two, Thanks you guys are great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

Phillip868 said:


> Thank you very much @Silver , I appreciate the comparison information, I agree with you on the Ijust as the better option. After a long and detailed discussion last night with my wife while both of us were mixing a couple juices for February ( Yes, She actually wants to mix her own for her own device. So proud of her) we have decided that I will relinquish my vape budget and buy her this: https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/produ...e-starter-kit-by-joyeteck?variant=32559042180 ,so we spent a couple hours watching reviews and decided if that unknown vendor is a fraud in any way, I can out them here. However should they be a legit vendor, I will personally vouch for them in future.
> My biggest concern from the start was the Authenticity of the vendor.
> The kind of device was not such a big deal as I have learned a lot in the last year and a couple of months on this forum.
> So, having said that, Thanks everyone for every post you have made in the past year, whether it was funny, informative, by a noob, by an expert, or even the advice against blowing myself up with a crazy experiment or two, Thanks you guys are great.


Also let us know if the new device wins her over!!!


----------



## Phillip868 (2/2/17)

Okay, I got my order Yesterday afternoon 15h30 because of a courier misunderstanding not at all the vendors fault. Apparently You cannot make your delivery address a courier depot, they don't hold parcels or deliver ( they usually call you to collect).

About the Vendor: Gareth Edwards, very friendly guy, quick to answer on requests, very helpful in dealing with the courier, even if it was not their mistake or fault. I have just placed my second Order from them for R1180. I can only say that their customer service is awesome.

About the packaging: Very well packaged. Both the E-juice and Ego One CL were bubble wrapped inside a cardboard box. No juice leaking is also a plus.
Lots of business cards and stickers, handed them out to prospective vapers last night.

About the Device: I love the color, It came in Cherry Red. All three coils perform really well. Very simple device to operate, my wife got the hang of it in under a minute ( she proceeded to mix a fruity Diy Juice at 12mg and 20% total Flavor) Shake and vape, Flavor comes through nicely on the Ego One, much much better than on the eGo AIO with 0.5 coil pleasant flavor and decent throat hit. No spit back, quick wicking and great airflow control. I found myself putting down my Hohm Slice & TF-RTA and vaping on the little bugger most of the evening after she went to bed. Tried her juice on my device....... UNVAPEABLE. Too strong. She likes Fruits I like Bakery, meh, that's life.

About the site: I feel that it is presented quite well. Looks nice and clean. Stock variety is a bit on the low side but I am sure with some support from more customers that might change. However as a new vaper, you would find everything you need there to get started.

Conclusion: I am glad I took the risk and ordered, I was apprehensive at first but will now also order from them in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phillip868 (2/2/17)

Here it is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/17)

Thanks for the update @Phillip868 !

Glad the vendor worked out for you and that your wife (or is it you?) really likes the new device!!! A win all-round!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868 (2/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks for the update @Phillip868 !
> 
> Glad the vendor worked out for you and that your wife (or is it you?) really likes the new device!!! A win all-round!




Nah, I don't think I can vape on it all day everyday (@12mg I will DIE), It is nice though to do a couple MTL drags when we are in the car or in the same room at home.
But yes, thanks definitely a win. Wifey likes the look a lot, the vape satisfies her and that is all that matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (2/2/17)

Phillip868 said:


> Wifey likes the look a lot, the vape satisfies her and that is all that matters



Happy wife, happy life

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

